# How much money is needed to be a business investor in mexico and live there?



## daniv (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi I was wondering how much money the immigration department requires for people to have to show them to be able to invest in a small business in mexico where the owners title would be a Mexican Citizen's name on the business?
I'm also wondering about this so I can also get an FM3 permit to live there as well.

Thanks,

D A N I .


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't see investing in a Mexican business and your FM3 being related. Possibly if you earn an income from the business but thats more likely an employment issue - then you need a permit

So, are you retired, whats the business, will you be employed, etc ..

My Mexico Web
Sparks Mexico


----------



## daniv (Nov 15, 2007)

hi there thank you for your response.
i am looking to invest some money into either two of my friends businesses where one is a hair salon and the other one is an english as a second language school.
i do know that to start up a business in mexico its a specific type of an fm3 permit which is not necessarily a retirista visa also under the category of an fm3 permit which i was informed it as being but a business fm3 permit which i was also informed as being under that category as well.
i was asking here how much money the mexican government in their immigration department branch requires a person like me to invest in another business and also my intention for also doing this is in order to live in mexico as well.

hugs from;

dani.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Over many years of reading Mexico message boards I've never heard the question asked. Generally immigration cares how much money you have and/or what your income is, not how much you invested or are going to invest. Is this going to be a corporation that pays your salary or are your friends going to pay you.

I seriously doubt you'd qualify for a visa with a one-time investment unless it produces income or you still have a chunk in the bank.

Here's my visa page with a section for 'FM3 for Actividades Lucrativas' at the bottom and a link to Immigrations site
Tourist and Immigration Visas for Mexico


----------



## mazatman (Apr 20, 2008)

*FM 2 Investor*

I did some research on this awhile back, unfortunately I don't recall the source. According to my notes you can qualify if you invest in a business. The minimum amount was 26,000 times the official minimum daily wage in Mexico City which at that time was around 50 to 55 pesos per day.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Investing*

That amounts to about $130,000 US dollars.
Daniv, your post is kind of convoluted and your lack of capitals and punctuation leads me to believe that you should not involve yourself in and ESL program at this time. I hate to discourage anyone, but if you can't afford to come to Mexico and live on your own resources from back home, then you should not attempt to make a living in Mexico by investing. Expat investors soon find that their local partners and/or local attorneys have all their money and they are headed north again; broke.
Now, if you have money to gamble that you can afford to lose, and enough to live on while your investment project grows enough to support you (if it ever does), then consider an FM3 as an investor. 'Inmigracion' can answer your questions and I assume that, since you are even considering this, you are fluent in Spanish. By the way, in any contract dispute with your local business partners, a foreigner is bound to lose the argument and the money. Should you, by some miracle, win; have your bags packed.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

many years ago i got this advice:whatever money you invest in mexico,be it a business,property,shares,etc.-if you can't afford to kiss it goodbye-don't do it.
unless you run with scissors as a way of life.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Pedro's advice applies everywhere. If you are investing in a market you aren't familiar with, of any sort, only invest 'fun money'.


----------

